# I have babys everywhere, now what do I do?



## jfw60 (Oct 5, 2006)

The great news is I have H. Grandis babys everywhere, so what do I do with them? I put them in a pet container, with fine nesh on top, and have not yet fed them, I assume they will eat fruit flys but im not sure? If anyone is interested I would have no problem sending some or all to new homes if anyone inteterested and can help me figure out shipping. Their cute little buggers to say the least. :lol:


----------



## Rick (Oct 5, 2006)

Glad to hear! Well I hope you have been culturing fruit flies for them this whole time. I personally keep them together in a large tank or net cage. You will have to make sure if its a tank that the flies cannot get through the lid. I cut a section of mesh I get from wal mart or the craft store to fit the top of the tank and run a strip of double sided tape around the plastic part of the tank to hold it down taut. I leave one corner untaped so I can lift it to put food in. Then I take the normal screen lid and put it over top of the whole thing. I keep them together until I have about five or six left (if you dont want to sell any this whole time). Then I take the remainder and put them into the clear deli cups until they outgrow them. Mist them daily as they like humidity.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey congrate! how is the hatching rate? I am waiting for mine to hatch too. Hundreds of these greedy and hungry nymphs can easily wipe out my ff culture in a week if i only have one culture.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 21, 2006)

Once an ooth hatches, can you just chuck some fruit flies in, right away?

Or do you have to wait a while, let them cannibalise first?

Many thanks for all answers


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Dec 21, 2006)

Wait a day or two. An the cannibalism will likely happen regardless of the fruit flies considering it's H. grandis.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 22, 2006)

> Wait a day or two. An the cannibalism will likely happen regardless of the fruit flies considering it's H. grandis.


Thanks mate.

At what stage should I then sep the Mantids that have survived?

My ooth is meant to be a Chinese ooth, that I bought from Ian, it can lay 400, but he reckons I will do well to end up with about 7 adults.

Which is fair enough.


----------



## Rick (Dec 22, 2006)

> > Wait a day or two. An the cannibalism will likely happen regardless of the fruit flies considering it's H. grandis.
> 
> 
> Thanks mate.
> ...


I keep them all in the same tank until there are about ten or so left. Then I seperate them. Even though you feed them they will still eat each other.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 22, 2006)

cheers rick.

Have a good Xmas


----------



## Shelbycsx (Dec 22, 2006)

> I keep them all in the same tank until there are about ten or so left. Then I seperate them. Even though you feed them they will still eat each other.


Just curious, would you reccomend that number when dealing with a hardy species? If you were talking about a species that's hard to raise (ie; get to full maturity and breed), would you say it's best to keep double that number to help ensure you get a couple mated females? Thanks in advance Rick!!


----------



## Ian (Dec 23, 2006)

> > I keep them all in the same tank until there are about ten or so left. Then I seperate them. Even though you feed them they will still eat each other.
> 
> 
> Just curious, would you reccomend that number when dealing with a hardy species? If you were talking about a species that's hard to raise (ie; get to full maturity and breed), would you say it's best to keep double that number to help ensure you get a couple mated females? Thanks in advance Rick!!


I find regardless of the species, it is a good idea to raise a fairly large number. Specimens can die due to many different causes, such as bad shedding, mould infections, and being eaten by livefood.

However, if you have an excess, it is not a problem. You can sell a few on, which would also help to cover costs of raising the others.


----------

